# If any of you Suckers...



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

...got anything else to say...

NOWS THE FUCKING TIME!!!

b00M bad00m b00m badoom b00m badoom a buddada a buddada

W0000000t!!!!!!!





It's been a hard week...


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Queensberry rules?

*straps on gloves*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Queensberry rules?
> 
> *straps on gloves*



More like DnB roooooooles innit


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> More like DnB roooooooles innit



oh

well that's taken the wind out of my sails


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2009)

I got a hole in my new bicycle saddle.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh
> 
> well that's taken the wind out of my sails



I can give ya a scrap if you really want to...

I must warn you though, I can kick like a donkey


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I got a hole in my new bicycle saddle.



dear liza, dear Liza... soz


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I can give ya a scrap if you really want to...
> 
> I must warn you though, I can kick like a donkey



that's fine

i will pull your hair so hard, I'll take your head down to knee level, and then kick you in the face


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> dear liza, dear Liza... soz



doesn't even rhyme.


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2009)

well the owl's making a good recovery apparently  

*waves to fizzer and bombscare*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> that's fine
> 
> i will pull your hair so hard, I'll take your head down to knee level, and then kick you in the face



As you pull my head down, I will grab both your legs and use them as leverage to thrust my body upwards and double kick you in the nose...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

two sheds said:


> well the owl's making a good recovery apparently
> 
> *waves to fizzer and bombscare*



*waves back*

Hiya hon,

I'm a bit bedraggled from having online scrap with sojourner


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> As you pull my head down, I will grab both your legs and use them as leverage to thrust my body upwards and double kick you in the nose...



ooo, good move 

i will bleed copiously, and then get so furious that i am crying (i'm not crying, right! it's a broken nose), that i will manage an incredibly fast and sneaky rabbit punch

have it biyatch


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm a bit bedraggled from having online scrap with sojourner



whaa???  i thought you were loving it as much as me!

faker


----------



## Isambard (May 15, 2009)

What a frikkin week that was. 

Here's to a warm up to Eurovision party tonight and the big one tomorrow!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> whaa???  i thought you were loving it as much as me!
> 
> faker



Here, don't get me wrong...I was giving a reason for my not so polished attire...now where were we...oh sneaky rabbit...gasps for breath

How did you manage that in the positon we were in? Hmmmmm...

Fortunately, trained in the 'arts' I am able to take control of my breathing and administer a well aimed guinea pig kick to the nads...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

Isambard said:


> What a frikkin week that was.
> 
> Here's to a warm up to Eurovision party tonight and the big one tomorrow!



oooh fek me....it's Eurovision!!!

yay!!!

Be strange without Terence...


----------



## subversplat (May 15, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the start of Pulp Fiction which is no bad thing


----------



## free spirit (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> ...got anything else to say...
> 
> NOWS THE FUCKING TIME!!!
> 
> ...


 
beer?

is all I've got to say...


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Here, don't get me wrong...I was giving a reason for my not so polished attire...now where were we...oh sneaky rabbit...gasps for breath
> 
> How did you manage that in the positon we were in? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Fortunately, trained in the 'arts' I am able to take control of my breathing and administer a well aimed guinea pig kick to the nads...



Um, first and foremost, I do not have nads.  Believe me, there have been times when I wished I had, but I don't. And a kick in the fanny just don't cut it. Well, it might, but that's another derail altogether 

where were we?  oh - well, I have magical powers that allow me to post moves that i couldn't actually make


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

subversplat said:


> This thread reminds me of the start of Pulp Fiction which is no bad thing



Yeah, thought I'd tone down the 'son's of bitches' bit...

but it's KIll Bill innit?

Oh now I'm confusing myself...

I think I've killed sojourner...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Um, first and foremost, I do not have nads.  Believe me, there have been times when I wished I had, but I don't. And a kick in the fanny just don't cut it. Well, it might, but that's another derail altogether
> 
> where were we?  oh - well, I have magical powers that allow me to post moves that i couldn't actually make



...or mebbe not...where did you spring from...

so your nadlesseh eh?

Nadless and in possesion of magical powers...hmmm...

I think I can hear bombscare calling me for my dinner...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

two sheds said:


> well the owl's making a good recovery apparently
> 
> *waves to fizzer and bombscare*



Owl?


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> ...or mebbe not...where did you spring from...
> 
> so your nadlesseh eh?
> 
> ...



lightweight


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> lightweight



to be continued...


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Owl?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9122740#post9122740


----------



## Strumpet (May 15, 2009)

Yay@ owl recovery  

*grabs fizz n hugs*

I'm in the museum waiting to watch Night At The 
Museum. Just time for quick latte while minime finishes quiz time.


----------



## Isambard (May 15, 2009)

Right, I've just cancelled by daytime date for tomorrow so after the Eurovision warm up party tonight I can go to the all night session at The Bull and play with the bad boys. That's gonna be cheezy Eurohouse and wave your leather in the air like you just don't care!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

two sheds said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9122740#post9122740



Oh brilliant!

I'll wear my owl t-shirt in honour


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yay@ owl recovery
> 
> *grabs fizz n hugs*
> 
> ...



*hugs back*

Hope you enjoy cinema


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2009)

Isambard said:


> Right, I've just cancelled by daytime date for tomorrow so after the Eurovision warm up party tonight I can go to the all night session at The Bull and play with the bad boys. That's gonna be cheezy Eurohouse and wave your leather in the air like you just don't care!



Can't wait for the texts


----------



## Isambard (May 16, 2009)

I was too tied up to send any texts. So sorry.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Isambard said:


> I was too tied up to send any texts. So sorry.



oooer matron!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Film in the museum was fun! Bit different. They even had some 'actors' dressed up and 'come alive' at the end of the film lol. Was a bit naff but the kids liked it


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> ...got anything else to say...
> 
> NOWS THE FUCKING TIME!!!
> 
> ...






*WHERES MY MONEY ???*


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> *WHERES MY MONEY ???*



Tried down the side of the sofa? That's always the first place to check.


----------



## djbombscare (May 20, 2009)

Oh yeah there it was all along 


thanks sheds


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2009)

I knew cos i'd sneaked round your house and hid it there 








*runs off sniggering with hand over mouth*


----------



## djbombscare (May 20, 2009)

So its you. . . .

YOUR THE THURSDAY MAN !!!!!!!!


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2009)

Yes, today  

or yesterday, or yes t'ursday, or yes turdday - one of them


----------

